# [SOLVED] PC turns off after roughly 2 minutes.



## Ainsley (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello, 
Around 3 months ago I bought some new RAM, A new mother board and a new CPU. After using the pc for around a month my brother turned the power off at the mains (Silly him), and ever since the pc does not stay on for longer 2 minutes max. At 1st I thought it was probably down to the PSU, but after changing it, it still did the same. I then realised that my monitor was not connetcting to the, pc so i checked the wires were inserted properly, which they were. 

So what would you suggest the problem could be? Motherboard or RAM?

Any replies would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: PC turns off after roughly 2 minutes.*

welcome
reset the cmos
[you did use thermal paste correctly when you changed the cpu?]
and you did install the motherboard's chipset drivers?


----------



## Ainsley (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: PC turns off after roughly 2 minutes.*

Uh i didnt install the cpu a friend did, and im not sure if he did thermal paste or not. And yes I installed the chipset drivers? It was working fine for around a month until my bro turned it off by the mains and it never came on properly again.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: PC turns off after roughly 2 minutes.*

You do need to clear the CMOS as suggested by Speedster. He has given you good advice on this one. That possibly might help you.


----------



## Ainsley (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: PC turns off after roughly 2 minutes.*

Ok how do I do that? Thanks for the help guys its truely appreciated. I dont have to waste £40 taking it to pc world now lol


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: PC turns off after roughly 2 minutes.*

You can do that by simply taking out the motherboard battery for a few minutes and then returning it just like it was. There is also a jumper method where you move the jumper from pins 1 & 2 to pins 2 & 3, then put it back. Either method will work. 

Don't forget to ground yourself before you work in that case and unplug the thing while in there.

Post back with results.


----------



## Ainsley (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: PC turns off after roughly 2 minutes.*

I took the battery out for around 5 minutes and still the pc turns off after 2 minutes lol


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: PC turns off after roughly 2 minutes.*

Can you get it to stay on with safe mode?


----------



## Ainsley (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: PC turns off after roughly 2 minutes.*

The monitor does not even connect to the pc, so i cant run it in safe mode . 

All the monitor says is :
_
"Self test
Check your pc
And signal cable
Monitor is working"
_


Ive checked my monitor and leads and they are perfectly fine.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: PC turns off after roughly 2 minutes.*

Do you get a post beep? Take out your video card and reseat it and see if that helps.


----------



## jibsta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: PC turns off after roughly 2 minutes.*

If your computer turns off after roughly 2 minutes every time without fail then the problem lies with the cooling system. Make sure your heatsink and fan are correctly seated on the CPU because as soon as the CPU gets too hot the PC will shut itself off to prevent damage to the CPU. An easy way of checking if that is the problem is by going into BIOS and checking the temperature of the CPU. If the CPU is over 60 degrees celcius, I would say that your CPU is overheating and you need to Properly install the heatsink and fan as it is not working correctly.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: PC turns off after roughly 2 minutes.*

Please do not reopen an almost 3 year old thread. im sure the op has solved the problem or moved on to a new system


----------

